# some goodies fs



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

Alpine 7893..............4 months old..........great headunit.........the best one ive ever had, i decided to step up to a multi media unit, thats the only reason im getting rid of it.................i have the box and all the paperwork...........$280 shipped








-motorized, detachable face 
-MaxTune SQ tuner 
-18 presets 
-V-Drive hybrid MOSFET60 internal amp — high-current draw requires a direct fused connection to battery
-plays audio CDs, CD-Rs, and CD-RWs 
-Bass Engine Plus (bass center frequency, width, and level, plus treble center frequency and level adjustments, as well as 4-channel digital time alignment and a 3-position, 12 dB/octave crossover) 
-Media Xpander 
-XM Satellite Radio controls (XM Radio subscription, tuner, antenna required to receive the satellite radio signal.) — service not available in Alaska or Hawaii 
-CD changer controls for Alpine Ai-NET changers only 
-optional auxiliary input 
-2-volt front and rear preamp outputs, 4-volt subwoofer preamp outputs 
-clock 
-wireless remote 
-27 watts RMS/60 peak x 4 channels 
-CD frequency response 5-20,000 Hz 
-CD signal-to-noise ratio 105 dB 
-FM sensitivity 9.3 dBf 

and Kenwood KGC-9044 digital equalizer..............about 9 months old...............full din size..........box and papers.....$200 shipped








From Crutchfield: Mount this great-looking EQ/crossover in a DIN-sized opening in your dash, and fine-tune your multi-amp system without leaving the driver's seat. Three pairs of preamp outputs (front, rear, and non-fading for your sub amp) give you maximum flexibility in designing your system. These gold-plated preamp output jacks pump out a 4-volt signal, for maximum dynamic range, signal-to-noise ratio, and signal integrity, with minimal distortion. 

Selectable high- and low-pass electronic crossovers (each with selectable full-range pass-through) let you send each amp the precise frequencies your speakers require. You get an 11-band equalizer with 12 dB boost or cut on each band, and your choice of 8 high-pass and 3 low-pass settings on the crossovers. Choose from 6 factory-preset EQ curves, or program in 3 EQ settings of your own creation. A multicolor 11-band spectrum analyzer gives a cool visual display of the sonic contours you've selected. 
-detachable face 
-11-band equalizer, 12 dB boost or cut for each band 
-11-band multicolor spectrum analyzer display with white LED backlight 
-3 sets of gold-plated 4 volt preamp outputs: front, rear, and non-fading 
-6 factory-preset EQ curves 
-3 user-programmable EQ curves 
-display contrast and dimmer adjustment 
l-ow-pass electronic crossover (50/80/120 Hz) 
-high-pass electronic crossover (40/60/80/120/150/180/220 Hz) 
-signal-to-noise ratio 88 dB 
-THD 0.01% 

heres a pic of them installed in my car.............shitty pic..............









-Two Rockford Fosgate 10" HE sub's........practically new, only used two months................$165 shipped...................

-Pyle DVD with TV Tuner

Built In UHF / VHF Car TV Tuners
DVD, VCD, SVCD, CD, MP3 Compatible
Dolby Pro Logic Surround Sound/DTS Ready
Wireless Remote Control With Full Functions
Extra Remote Sensor Eye With 18 Foot Wire

A/V RCA, Digital and S-Video Outputs

Front RCA Audio / Video Input
Direct Access Track & Program 
Multi Level Fast Forward/Reverse 
Zoom To Enlarge Picture
PAL/NTSC Color System
Multi Angle/View/Zoom
On Screen Display 
Comes with AC/DC adapter for in home use

not the best pic but.............









This is brand new, i only opened it to check it out..........ive decided to go with and indash setup so i dont need it anymore.....................$130 shippped

If u want some feedback on me just ask around on altimas.net
thank you for your time 
-Robb-


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

if your lucky circuit city is closing out that 7893 249.99....like i said if they have any left


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

Someone's got to jump on that alpine....


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

Honest Bob said:


> *Someone's got to jump on that alpine.... *


----------

